# Me & my semicolon are still around



## upcyclist (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi guys--I know I haven't been on the board in a while, but I'm still around. I had surgery (colostomy reversal, yay!) in May, and on the weekend before I was scheduled to go back to work in June, I went to the ER with an annoying fever that turned out to be an abscess in my abdomen. That meant more hospital time, more recovery time, and I'm still giving myself daily IVs for this antibiotic-resistant crud.

I just wanted to let y'all know I'm still among the living, and that my hospital stays (3 in 5 months, ugh) have nothing to do with refining  In fact, I haven't been refining in a while--too much to do to keep up with life and get healthy again at the same time. I miss it, though.

I go back to work next week, and breaks at work are when I'm on the forum most, so I'll be back soon!

--Eric


----------



## anachronism (Jul 8, 2017)

Good for you Eric mate.

Glad it's all on the mend 8) 

Jon


----------



## artart47 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hey Eric!
glad to hear you're doing better. hope a speedy recovery for you. 
Art
edit; ops! had to delete one. somehow it posted twice..


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 8, 2017)

Eric, it's good to see you again! Stay out of those hospitals! They've got the worst of the little drug resistant bugs in them. :evil: Glad to hear you're pooping normally. 8) Good luck on your recovery.

Dave


----------



## Shark (Jul 8, 2017)

Those medical problems can be a real downer. Glad to hear your doing better.


----------



## butcher (Jul 9, 2017)

Hang in there Eric, soon enough you will have gold in that dish to melt.


----------



## upcyclist (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks, guys!


----------

